

Ask HN: Do you need for a TV Guide? - leoplct

Most TV guides are messy tables. It&#x27;s not really a nice design&#x27;s experience . Do you think there could be improvements in this area?
======
arshsingh
Yes, actually I built a prototype for myself but I suck at design so I dropped
the idea. A clean,minimal tv guide would be a nice thing to have.

~~~
leoplct
I'm going to build a new one but I would make something that people really
use. Shall you want to talk about your project? Plese, email me (my address is
on my profile)

